# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Numpang jual 1 lembar JAP MAT  size 1 x 2 meter

## octa

Dear All Koi's owner,
Mau numpang jual 1 lembar JAP MAT ukuran 1 x 2 meter karena belinya kelebihan. Dijual murah saja  @ Rp 500.000,- / lembar
Yang minat bisa wa ke 081317418088

Salam,
Octa

----------

